# Wood Werks Supply Winter Expo - Jan 24-26, 2019



## Nature Man (Jan 19, 2019)

Anyone planning to go to this Expo in Columbus, Ohio, later this month? Details below. Chuck


----------



## CWS (Jan 19, 2019)

I plan to be there on Thursday. Always an interesting time.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2019)

I'll be close but not there, going to Cleveland for the international motorcycle show and stopping on the way back to visit Betty's daughter.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

